# Male or female-test



## Giaguara (Mar 18, 2004)

http://www.bookblog.net/gender/genie.html

this thing analyzes the text you insert (article, blog entry etc) and tells if it thinks that the writer of it (you or anyone else) is male or female.    ::angel:: 

anyone else thinks different .. than their gender?


----------



## Ricky (Mar 18, 2004)

It thinks I'm a woman from a blog entry.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 18, 2004)

I tried with a blog entry too. I am male according to it..


----------



## chevy (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm a male, 10:6


----------



## chevy (Mar 18, 2004)

The café is male too: I took a random page in the café and I had the following score:
Female Score: 498
Male Score: 998


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow! They are using a neuronal network? God, some ppl really have too much time.   They must have collected a lot of books or writings from male and female persons...
But what would it be useful for? For all those lonely chatters out there to find out, whether the wonderful girl on the other line is really a girl or a very funny guy?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 18, 2004)

Well, I submitted a long response to a thread on this forum.  It correctly estimated me as a male.



> But what would it be useful for? For all those lonely chatters out there to find out, whether the wonderful girl on the other line is really a girl or a very funny guy?



Well, yes it could be used exactly for that purpose.  And I think that over time, it can estimate other things in addition to gender including the age of the individual, language development, or some component of IQ.  It could be abused by human resources departments of corporations who require and receive written essays, cover letters for jobs, etc... to focus on identifying WHO [gender] would be preferred for a particular position, based on a biased decision.  Companies [in the USA] can't necessarily indicate a job is for a male or a female, except perhaps for strip clubs, but we won't go there; corporations have to comply with Equal Employment Opportunity laws.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 18, 2004)

In Italy most companies do indicate if they want a male or female (that is 'pay less'). As well the age can be specidfied: can anyone explain me why e.g. a multitask secratary should be female, and under 23 years? Why such age limits, 23, 24, 28 ..as max age? I guess the only reasons can be "we want a female worker, a young person so that we can be cheap and pay a miserable salary, and be sure that she adapts easier to all kind of bullying we involve in in this work place".  

In places where it is illegal to ask the male or female person what are his/ her family/ reproductional plans in the future, in many cases they still do. If the next gen. or iPods has a working microfone in it and supports voice recording, guess if it is going to be used by some women in the future job intervews.


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 18, 2004)

I did your last post, Giaguara, said you were a gal


----------



## Ricky (Mar 18, 2004)

That's not fair, dlloyd.  You know that English isn't her native tongue.


----------



## Viro (Mar 19, 2004)

Unbelievable. The program actually thinks that words like 'myself', 'was', 'not', 'with' among others are feminine!!

Now I know what words I'm not meant to say


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 19, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> Now I know what words I'm *not* meant to say


still female!


----------



## adambyte (Mar 20, 2004)

Dammit. Apparently I write like a female. 

I'm going to go sulk in the corner, eating a pint of ice cream while fawning over Johnny Depp. 

*shakes fist in anger* Bastards.


----------



## Viro (Mar 20, 2004)

hehe... its such a strange concept. Did anyone manage to get the real paper, and not just the Nature.com article? It seemed to be down.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 20, 2004)

the test is on and working. hm, maybe av overload of servers...?


----------



## markceltic (Mar 21, 2004)

although this is quite amusing, in reality I wonder just how many of the fairer sex are mac users.


----------

